# Keep Them Doggies Rollin'



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Minor modification to one of John Schneider's Just Plain Folks dioramas and it fits in with our cattle ranch like it was always there.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Todd, I have those Cowboys from John too. I love your use of them here. Just a quick question please. Where did you get the cattle from? 
Also, I take it that the stream in your picture is made using your Hydraulic cement method? Very impressive. 
Rod


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 05 Jun 2011 01:42 AM 
Hi Todd, I have those Cowboys from John too. I love your use of them here. Just a quick question please. Where did you get the cattle from? 
Also, I take it that the stream in your picture is made using your Hydraulic cement method? Very impressive. 
Rod 

Thanks Rod,

The two cowboys on the rock with the four cows come as a one piece diorama from John for $29. These are two of the four single cowboys on horseback that he sells for $6 (I have three of the four also) and you can see where they have been epoxied into the stand.

He also sells the cowboys and cattle along a fenceline in another display.

The river was done many years ago the old fashion way, slapped concrete painted with Drylock Waterproofing Paint then rattle cans. It would be too costly to use the hydraulic cement for this much area, although I do use it to fix cracks and holes that develop over time. That stuff is ~$1.50 a pound as opposed to ~$4.00 for 60 pounds for concrete.


----------

